# Will psychiatrists prescribe medication on first visit?



## CleverUsername (Feb 7, 2011)

If you already researched which drug you want to try, would the psychiatrist comply on the first visit. I only ask because they are extremely expensive if you go for multiple visits.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes, most of the time some SSRI


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

They will usually prescribe on the first visit, yes. But not always want you researched & want to try. They don't like it when people come in who "know" things.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Yup, it might look strange to some pdocs if you request a med you have done research on for your first visit, unless it's an SSRI since they were most likely going to prescribe you one anyways.


----------



## Superhands (Sep 5, 2011)

CleverUsername said:


> If you already researched which drug you want to try, would the psychiatrist comply on the first visit. I only ask because they are extremely expensive if you go for multiple visits.


My GP prescribed SSRI's on the first visit... my psychiatrist prescribed dexies on the first visit... and more SSRI's on the next, they just churn 'em out. (Mmmmm serotonin syndrome.) If I leave without a sheet of paper I kind of feel like I haven't got my monies worth from these people.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

It all sounds so weird to me, to go to a psychiatrist and actually PAY money lol! I sure as hell wouldn't pay to see them, but that's just me.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

In england they look to see the distress your in, sometimes just a chat is enough to put you mind at rest. They also look at the cause, if you have money, or girlfriend or boy friend issuies dont expect a antidepressant , thats not going to happen. You may get refered to a shrink nurse , who will access your situation an may sent you to a shrink. Or just send you home WITH NOTHING.:yes


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

On my first visit for anxiety & depression the doctor prescribed an SSRI and Xanax.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

bazinga said:


> On my first visit for anxiety & depression the doctor prescribed an SSRI and Xanax.


 If you were ill then why not.:yes.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

EarlGreyDregs said:


> They will usually prescribe on the first visit, yes. But not always want you researched & want to try. They don't like it when people come in who "know" things.


I agree, they don't, but on the plus side you have someone to blame if you don't like the medication. It only gets annoying when they become slow and want to see you more and more times and ask for blood test and electrocardiogram.


----------

